# 2nd Guess the Width Contest



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*2nd Guess the Width Contest CLOSED*

Contest CLOSED - see page 5 for result
In an attempt to break-up some of the drama of the past couple months, let's have another contest to help with judging some mule deer bucks. I remember talking width as a youth around the campfire so the contests will just focus on how wide the buck's are in the photos. I put the mount together and while I might not have them perfectly photo'ed from the front, but should be close enough to get us an idea.

To make it interesting, I'll throw some cash on the table for the winner. You choose- A $20 bill will be mailed to the winner or $50 in-shop credit **at my taxidermy shop. (I don't care if you delay the decision until after the hunts this Fall) Either way you win.

Rules-- 
Guess the width of the buck to the nearest 1/8 of an inch (this will give us more possibilities) 
Guess should be in inches and 1/8s of an inch. ( example 24 2/8 ) 
1 guess per user.
No editing your post once you hit enter.
No over or under rules, just the closest.
If multiple entrants choose the same width or if there are multiple users the same difference apart, I will throw the user names in a hat and have my 9 year old draw the winner.
Mailing address must be in the USA- I'm not mailing outside the country.
The answer will come by the weekend of Aug 9th.
No whining if you don't win, this is just for fun.
I measure width on the square, not diagonally.

Here is a sweet buck at a better angle than the last contest photo.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

30 3/8


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

31. 5/8


----------



## 343 Bull (Oct 20, 2013)

31 1/4


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

30 5/8 score of 160


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

32 1/8


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

29 3/4"


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

29 1/8"


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

29 3/8" I need the credit for my muzzy elk i am going to get! I was a 1/2" off last time...story of my life!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

34 7/8


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

32 3/8


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

32 3/8


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry Steve, yours was not there before I studied and typed mine.......
Great minds must think alike.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

32 5/8


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

28 7/8


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

29 4/8


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

297/8


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

29 5/8


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

32 0/8


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

31 2/8


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

29 6/8


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

33 3/8


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

33 2/8


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

32 6/8


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

30 2/8


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

28 5/8


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

30 5/8


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

29 2/8 171 3/8


----------



## BuckSlayer (Aug 6, 2014)

32 1/8"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll go for the gusto 37 1/8"


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

36 1/8


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

28 5/8


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

28 7/8


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

32 1/8


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

30 1/8


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

35 1/8"


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

31 3/8


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

30 4/8


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

28 6/8


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

29 2/8

Hawkeye


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

29 5/8


----------



## CurrentCreekHunter (May 4, 2013)

31 6/8


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> 32 0/8


OK, I'll go 31 8/8

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice buck & 3/8.



.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Although this buck is wider than the last, less people are guessing over 30". Interesting.

28 2/8


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

29-2/8"


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

29 7/8


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

CONTEST CLOSED

Lots of close guesses this time. This buck is 30 1/8" wide. As you can see one side is different than the other and he lays out to get to the old-timer's number. This was one of the older bucks I put together from this past season.

Goosefreak is the winner with a perfect guess of 30 1/8". Goose- send me a PM and we'll get you your prize.

A close second was ducttape, while Sawsman was barely off by 2/8.

Gotta give props to Idratherbe as he has been the first guess in both contests and off by 2/8" each time.

I'll put up another in a day or two. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Packout said:


> CONTEST CLOSED
> 
> Lots of close guesses this time. This buck is 30 1/8" wide. As you can see one side is different than the other and he lays out to get to the old-timer's number. This was one of the older bucks I put together from this past season.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show how much time I spend on this site...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I was only 2/8 off and didnt get a shoutout! What the heck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

And a shout-out to Random. 

Gotta admit that to be the first poster on each thread and be within 1/4" is kinda interesting!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey packout just out of curiosity do you know what this buck scored?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

brendo said:


> Hey packout just out of curiosity do you know what this buck scored?


With a buck like that, I would never score it.

It probably won't make it to 160" but it's a true 30" buck and that says a lot.

Score is fun to talk about and a way to gauge a bucks size but in the end, it's all about the "wow" factor for me.

I don't know who wouldn't shoot either of these bucks packout has shown.

Packout, did this buck have a big head or what?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> With a buck like that, I would never score it.
> 
> It probably won't make it to 160" but it's a true 30" buck and that says a lot.
> 
> ...


I agree that buck is Definately a "wow" factor buck and not one someone would shoot for a good score. I have been practicing scoring and gauging tine length, beam length, etc and out of curiosity just wanted to see how close I was. Both bucks are awesome and have some neat character for sure!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

-*|*--*|*--*|*--*|*--*|*--*|*--*|*-


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

He did have a large head, old timer type buck, but not giant body/head. 

I don't have an exact score, but photos for score can be deceiving. Like this buck- his right side looks shorter tined, which it is, but the points go back away from the camera and are longer than you might think. He is a 170+ buck all day- with long mains and good mass. Like Ridge said, score is out the window for me as I would shoot that buck on any tag I'll ever have the pleasure of drawing.


----------

